# 3 Axis Skull Servo Limits



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

This year I am in the process of putting together a 3 axis skull. I have the mechanics together, but having an issue with setting the servo limits. I'm using a SteveK Frankenstein controller. If I understand correctly, I can use the programmed controller to set the servo limits. I have a full size skeleton,and plan to put it in a rocking chair with a 3 axis skull attached. Any help on the best way to set the limits would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You can just do it by trail and error but my preferred method is to use a servo tester. I use tstraub's servo tester - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=793355#post793355


----------



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep the servo tester would be my 1st choice, but I have no experience making the pcb boards. Soldering the components to a finished board is no problem. Is there a link to buy the finished PCB, or the finished tester? Thanks!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyler does usually have the boards available. I'll try to contact him and check on availability.


----------



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you! That would be great!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

halstaff said:


> Tyler does usually have the boards available. I'll try to contact him and check on availability.


I do have a few of those PCBs on hand shoot me a PM if your interested and we will work out the payment and shipping details.


----------



## Kevins411 (May 1, 2014)

Tyler-

PM sent

Thanks Kevin


----------

